

SMS notifications are no longer available - qzervaas
https://support.google.com/calendar/answer/45351

======
drdeca
This is quite inconvenient for me, because these were how I remembered to do
things at the right times.

I guess I'll have to switch my stuff over to ifttt or something.

Or I guess set up a cron job to send an email to my phone number.

